# Revell Germany 1/400 Queen Mary 2 Pics!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Revell Germany 1/400 Queen Mary 2 Pics!

http://www.revell.de/en/modelkits/queen_mary/index.php

Looks Great!

James


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1/350 too much for them to handle?


----------



## soloboy5 (Jun 18, 2003)

And why have we yet to see a star destroyer model that looks like that? I mean REALLY!!!


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Looks like they are putting the propellers on backwards!


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

heiki said:


> Looks like they are putting the propellers on backwards!


 Nope - those are propulsor pods - they are on correctly... Only now becoming more common on larger ships.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I agree with soloboy...Why can't folks put that much care and detial in Sci-Fi kits! 

Looks very cool though! 

Imagin...a kit like that with todays techniques! WOW!  I just wish they would *completly * re do the TITANIC in 1/350th scale.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

StarCruiser said:


> Nope - those are propulsor pods - they are on correctly... Only now becoming more common on larger ships.


Technically the term is tracktor props vs pusher props. Pusher designs are more efficient then tracktor in both aircraft and boats. Are they using electric motors in these pods and do they swivel?


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

A Reuters news story gives the answer:

_. . . raised concerns about future sales of the Mermaid pods, which consist of an electrical motor and a propellor which rotate 360 degrees, enabling vessels to pivot sharply.

The pods are also being fitted to the Queen Mary II, the world's largest cruise ship, which Alstom is building for Carnival Cruises Cunard Line._


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Sprue shots:

http://www.dpmv.de/ipunkt/queenmary2/queenmary2.html

James


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Ya know, this ship has the look of a big cargo/container ship.


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

heiki said:


> Ya know, this ship has the look of a big cargo/container ship.


Yeah, modern cruise ships have all the class of a high rise laid on its side!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow, that looks like it will be an impressive model. I have no interest in building a model of a cruise ship, but it is impressive nonetheless!

Brad.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Dr. Brad said:


> I have no interest in building a model of a cruise ship, but it is impressive nonetheless!
> 
> Brad.


I actually would really like to see a lot of cruise ships in 1/700 and 1/350.

The 1/400 on this one bums me out, as I would prefer the 1/350. 

Funny though, usually a cruise ship has to have gone through a horrible death, to get a model made of it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Pretty fair size, not sure where I could put it. I do know the better half wouldn't care to see her sitting in the living room.  rr


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

roadrner said:


> Pretty fair size, not sure where I could put it. I do know the better half wouldn't care to see her sitting in the living room.  rr


Thats easy to fix! WHO MAKES the most $?


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

fluke said:


> Thats easy to fix! WHO MAKES the most $?


I think you've just given away the fact that you're single, or divorced, and, if the latter, the divorce was, gently put, messy.


----------

